# Cool Edit 2.0 Mixdown-Problem



## AtzeEast (10. August 2007)

Tach Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich arbeite schon seit einigen Jahren mit Cool Edit und bin mit den Funktionen eigentlich vertraut. Leider ist mir vor kurzem ein Fehler aufgefallen.

Wenn ich einen Song fertig produziert habe (Instrumental, Vocals, Effekte usw.) und als Mixdown speichere, werden bei einigen Wiedergabegeräten z.B. Handys nicht alle Tracks richtig wiedergegeben.
Wenn ich bei einem Block den Pannel-Regler auf die linke oder rechte Seite lege, werden diese Aufnahmen teilweise zu leise, garnicht oder mit digitalem Rauschen wiedergegeben.
Wenn ich den Song wiederum über Kopfhörer, Stereoanlage oder Abhörmonitore abspiele, ist die Qualität top.
Ich bin zwar nicht so ein Proll der in der S-Bahn sein Handy voll aufdreht aber würde schon gern, dass der Sound auf jedem Medium gleich klingt (abgesehen von der Lautsprecherqualität).
Bis jetzt konnte noch kein Handy die Songs vernünftig wiedergeben, außer man hört über Stereokopfhörer, dann klingts wieder bestens.
Vielleicht hat es was damit zu tun, das Mono-Wiedergabegeräte die Stereo-Signale aus Cool Edit nicht ordentlich in eine Mono-Tonspur umwandeln können?

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann helfen........


----------

